

Show HN: visual search web designers - yannick
http://www.folioselect.com/

======
pragmagic
This is potentially very useful. Some quick feedback:

\- As PeterMcCanney said, it needs a link for web designers (maybe even
interface designers?). It works fine for me in Chrome however (Linux)

\- It looks like all the designers are from odesk? Could you open it up to
others too?

\- Some sort/filter options would be nice. Just something simple like sort by
media budget and filter by country

------
ed209
I think the tag line on the home page is misleading: _discover rockstar
creative talent_

I spent about 4 minutes browsing and only saw below average portfolios. If you
want a service like this to take off then you need to be absolutely ruthless
about who you list.

Talent attracts talent Bad talent attracts bad talent

~~~
yannick
very good point, thanks.

------
PeterMcCanney
Needs a lot of work. The pages behave badly in Chrome and a lot of the images
displayed dead.

A specific link for Web Designers on the home page would be a good idea

~~~
yannick
Thanks for taking the time to give feedback. Could you say what was behaving
badly in Chrome so we can fix it?

~~~
Torn
Download Chrome, try it out?

~~~
viktorsr
Works fine in Chrome 14.0.835.163/Mac OS 10.7.1.

------
ThomPete
This is a potentially great idea. But you really really need to find better
designers. With the exception of a few most of those where horrible to say the
least.

------
8ig8
I recommend showing some portfolios from each category on the home page. The
visitor is hit with a bland wall of text when first arriving.

------
earle
this isn't visual search, and this doesn't scale very well. you cant even
realistically browse the few limited choices you have very effectively.

id take a step back to a whiteboard and focus on usability and the problem
you're trying to solve.

------
darwindeeds
Good idea but your landing page looks like a domain for sale page. The content
is not of high quality.

------
prawn
Aware of Sortfolio?

~~~
yannick
yes! but (I think) it's only for agencies and that tends to be too expensive
for many projects- here we're trying to also show individuals.

